
New Cr-48 Shipments are Coming with Decals - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/new-cr-48-shipments-are-coming-with-decals/
======
erik_p
I bet the CR48's arrive before this page actually loads for me

~~~
sonnyz
Looking at the google cache shows that this is the source for the article:
<http://twitter.com/LuigiMontanez/status/29625344294133760#>

~~~
luigi
I posted more pictures:

<http://luigimontanez.com/2011/cr-48-with-decals/>

------
JonnieCache
Flagged. The hacker content of this article is purely incidental. It could be
about the stickers on any highly marketed luxury item. This is not a fanclub.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I think the relevance is that CR-48's are shipping again (after shipments were
halted in early December)

